# BWT bestmax installer



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

I've just taken delivery of a Rocket R58. Initially I'll be running it off the tank but might plumb in later. The Rocket manual says not to descale it so I'd like to get my water sorted so I don't get scale build up and the water is optimised for taste. I'd like to put in an under the sink filtration system to feed the existing tap in my kitchen rather than go for bottled water (on eco and convenience grounds).

It seems like the BWT bestmax is highly regarded. I presume this system is OK to feed a standard tap?

Can anyone recommend a decent company who can supply one and install it for me? I am based in Oxford.

Thanks


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Or you could just order it from Bella barista and get your local plumber to install it for you - that's what I did, it's not a big job.

You could use a tap off it though of course it would reduce its lifespan if regularly used for drinking water etc.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

It's actually incredibly easy to install with even the most basic of basic plumbing knowledge.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

When you say existing tap I assume you mean one specifically for drinking water/filling kettles etc?

If you use it for anything other then it will be wasteful - these filters aren't cheap!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I manged to plumb my machine in, although from recent posts about the BWT you need to run some water off the filter everyday before switching your machine on to overcome excessively magnesium enriched water. Though I have the BWT flush kit on mine and just fill a jug and pour it into my kettle to make tea with.

There's also the Britta Purity Quell filters if you don't want the faff. They used to come packaged with the Speedster at one point (although not any more apparently). They just filter the water and remove calcium without adding anything else.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have gone for claris everpure filter, but still not plumbed in yet. Got all the bits the head the pipes etc. We were moving then not now, but need to see if it fits behind dishwasher if go full size as have slimline now.

The kit looks easy to fit with a top that cuts into the cold water pipe, drill hole in work top then connect to R58.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Rhys said:


> I manged to plumb my machine in, although from recent posts about the BWT you need to run some water off the filter everyday before switching your machine on to overcome excessively magnesium enriched water. Though I have the BWT flush kit on mine and just fill a jug and pour it into my kettle to make tea with.
> 
> There's also the Britta Purity Quell filters if you don't want the faff. They used to come packaged with the Speedster at one point (although not any more apparently). They just filter the water and remove calcium without adding anything else.


Yeah - 3 litres every morning in my case, the final litre I use in my gym water bottle!

With hindsight I'd have got the small not the V for my throughput


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah - 3 litres every morning in my case, the final litre I use in my gym water bottle!
> 
> With hindsight I'd have got the small not the V for my throughput


That sounds like a real faff! I was thinking of going for one of these so I didn't have to think about it. Why is water so complicated?


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

lake_m said:


> When you say existing tap I assume you mean one specifically for drinking water/filling kettles etc?
> 
> If you use it for anything other then it will be wasteful - these filters aren't cheap!


I do, seemed like a good idea to sort the water for drinking and the kettle. I'd love to plumb the machine in but at the moment that would mean moving it to a less than ideal location in the kitchen, so the tap seemed the quickest solution.

I assumed that our domestic use would be fine - we are a two person household. Oxford water is reasonably hard at 255mg/l CaCO3. Plugging in some rough numbers that might mean several cartridges a year which would be expensive!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobW said:


> I do, seemed like a good idea to sort the water for drinking and the kettle. I'd love to plumb the machine in but at the moment that would mean moving it to a less than ideal location in the kitchen, so the tap seemed the quickest solution.
> 
> I assumed that our domestic use would be fine - we are a two person household. Oxford water is reasonably hard at 255mg/l CaCO3. Plugging in some rough numbers that might mean several cartridges a year which would be expensive!


It's possible to get 3 way feed taps so one will do hot, cold & filtered but they're not exactly cheap from what I've seen.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The flushing bit in the qunatities above is more relevant to the bestmax premium as a result of the additional MG2+ part of what it does that can lead to overconditioned water playing with taste in the cup, the answer being to flush through to get to baseline water.

Based on other comments re bwt filters, if looking for less faff the blue or std bestmax may suit better noting all filters need an element of through flow of water.

What plumbed in does offer is less plastic waste, less transport costs, convenience, option to use in kettle etc

John


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've gone from the premium to standard and not noticed any drop off in taste. I have it on a three way to so it gets fairly regular use as drinking water


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

This is interesting, I'm using the premium on the plumbed feed for my Vesuvius. I can't say I noticed anything but improvement over the Britta jug. Using for for 1-3 double shots per day.

With the Vesuvius tank the flush would have to be doubled each morning. That's never going to happen!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

What bypass setting on the filter head are you guys using? I'm waiting for delivery of the premium, the faucet got installed yesterday


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

3 for me in moderately hard water area


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

3 for me.

There is a chart which comes with the filter which tells you what setting you need based on the hardness in your area.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Ah cool, I've ordered the V, need to find out the exact hardness

I've been having this idea, as this will provide for drinking water too, to set it at 3, but for the coffee maker I would extra filter this output water in the jug with BWT Mg+ filter - sounds good or too paranoid?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Or with steam generation....


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've found an article from 2013, based on the Brita Tester results, Zakopane (where we live) has one of the best tap water in Poland, with low hardness - just have to find the real numbers now


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Should be 7,34 d


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Should be 7,34 d


Bypass setting 3 then. Should save you changing out the filter too often


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

lake_m said:


> Bypass setting 3 then. Should save you changing out the filter too often


Once a year should be fine, I reckon


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

this is what I used for installation

a Y fitting to split the water flow plus some reductions (the Y they had in the shop was 1/2" and the rest is 3/8" but the adapters are dirt cheap), a valve to be able to close the system when changing the filter (extra safety feature, as the filter head is self-sealing after filter removal)

probably the biggest issue was to get an adapter from 3/8" to the faucet, since its thread is not metric and the whole thing was meant to be installed in a RO system, but a visit at the turner has sorted that out









after lot of cursing working in the limited space of the under-sink cabinet and lots of teflon tape, I've got it running

there is one "micro leak" but I'm leaving it as it is for now - ran out of teflon tape and it still might get sealed thanks to the water pressure pushing on the tape, it really is like one drop in 10 minutes, so I just put a plastic tray under that bit to see how bad it'll be in the morning

and I'm happy with how the faucet integrates with the sink









when I'll have to plumb-in a machine, I'll just add another Y fitting and a hose


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Good work. Once you've tried it out, let us know what you think in terms of taste difference.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Stanic said:


> What bypass setting on the filter head are you guys using? I'm waiting for delivery of the premium, the faucet got installed yesterday


 treat yourself to a carbonate hardness test kit, you can get cheap ones used for fish tanks on amazon for fairly cheap and it just gives you the piece of mind, well atleast it did for me! I was aiming for 2/3 drops / d°KH for minimal scale build up.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the leak was just around 5 ml overnight but I've already sealed it with additional tape

there won't be a huge taste difference since I used the BWT Mg2 filters for Maxtra

but I did try the water - tap, BWT jug, BWT at 0 bypass, BWT at 3 bypass

the tap water is definitely the worst, with a distinct taste of chlorine residue, the rest has no taste or smell

the jug water is the only one that has no bubbles on the walls of the glass after all were still for 5 minutes


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Stanic said:


> the leak was just around 5 ml overnight but I've already sealed it with additional tape
> 
> there won't be a huge taste difference since I used the BWT Mg2 filters for Maxtra
> 
> ...


I think there'll be a noticeable difference between the jug and the cartridge (speaking from experience). I would get a couple of drop test kits for GH/KH to take the guesswork out of it


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

I plumbed in my Rocket Evoluzione last year, posted a thread on it here https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D41839&share_tid=41839&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------

